# Help me choose the correct filter capacity



## aryan (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi,
I have purchased a new tank. 

L=5ft
H=18"
D=18"

I have decided to use canister filter. What I want to know is what should be the L/PH of the filter.

Previously I have used an internal power filter in my small community tank it was 650L/PH.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

So your tank is aprox. 95 u.s. gallons,therefore a filter that would circulate aprox. 200-400+ gallons or 800-1600 ltrs. per hour.


----------



## aryan (Sep 7, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> So your tank is aprox. 95 u.s. gallons,therefore a filter that would circulate aprox. 200-400+ gallons or 800-1600 ltrs. per hour.


Are power filters available of that capacity ? The filter maintenance is much simpler in case of PFs IMO.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

http://usa.hagen.com/Aquatic/Filtration/Clip-On/A620
Just an example but yeah one of a good size or even two are doable.
Canisters may not flow as fast but have more room (usually)for bio and mech media.


----------



## aryan (Sep 7, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> http://usa.hagen.com/Aquatic/Filtration/Clip-On/A620
> Just an example but yeah one of a good size or even two are doable.
> Canisters may not flow as fast but have more room (usually)for bio and mech media.


I will go for canister then. Thanks.


----------



## aryan (Sep 7, 2012)

Problem !

I asked the price of canister filter at my local fish store. They are saying it will cost 7400 in our currency. That's way above my budget. In my local city based forum people said that a tank of L=5ft H=18" D=18" internal power filters wont work.

Is that true ?

If yes what filter can I use other than canister filter ?

If power filter will work, what should be the L/PH ?

Please reply I am getting frustrated *c/p*


----------

